# Boat detailer



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thinking about paying someone to detail just the outside of the boat from rub rail to bottom paint on a 24 capehorn. Anyone on here that can give me a per foot quote or who to contact for a quote. Thanks in advance located in navarre


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

My son was just checking around.....Most are backed up a month.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> My son was just checking around.....Most are backed up a month.


Not surprised at all


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Chris with Expert Boat Detail does a great job, and I am considered by many to be perfectionist.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

+1 for Chris and Expert Boat Detail. Absolutely meticulous and hard working dude. He has done my boat for the last 7 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok thanks what is the going rate per foot? Have a guy coming to check it out tomorrow just want other options and honestly dont know what to expect. If it is going to cost me 500$ i will be fishing a oxidized boat for a couple months haha


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you will be fishing in an oxidized boat.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

jcasey said:


> I'm pretty sure you will be fishing in an oxidized boat.


So 20$+ a foot for just the outside is the going rate is what you are saying


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> So 20$+ a foot for just the outside is the going rate is what you are saying


 
no, not at all what I am saying. I've never had my boat detailed by anyone but I know it's not cheap. Also, when a detailer does a boat, they usually charge by the foot for the entire boat. you may be riding in a shiny boat.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

cody&ryand said:


> So 20$+ a foot for just the outside is the going rate is what you are saying




If it’s just the outside it won’t cost you that much. It’s usually around $500 total for my entire 24, inside and out which includes every single hatch, bilge,etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> If it’s just the outside it won’t cost you that much. It’s usually around $500 total for my entire 24, inside and out which includes every single hatch, bilge,etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thats better


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

Preston Satterwhite has a guy that does detailing. He did my hull outside that was oxidized. Also repaired my keel and installed a 9 foot keel guard,that I provided, total was about $400. He did a great job. 23 foot boat.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

$30 per foot is what I was quoted. Saw the guy's work. On an old 1996 hull he had it looking showroom ready. I was really impressed. I'll tell ya'll his name AFTER he does my boat. He's booked up until June.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> $30 per foot is what I was quoted. Saw the guy's work. On an old 1996 hull he had it looking showroom ready. I was really impressed. I'll tell ya'll his name AFTER he does my boat. He's booked up until June.


Dang 30 a foot sounds steep but let me know how it works out


----------

